# Excited to be here!



## threats5_7496 (7 mo ago)

Hello!

1st timer here! I just wanted to say hi and look forward to getting / giving advice!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

threats5_7496 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 1st timer here! I just wanted to say hi and look forward to getting / giving advice!


Welcome! I hope you like it here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

